# [SOLVED] Cannot Delete .Iso file.



## origination (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a .iso file that I'm trying to delete, and I can't. When I try to delete it, it tells me "The action can't be completed because the file is open in System. Close the file and try again." 

I can't close System, so I can't delete the file. The file is not mounted. I've tried downloading Malwarebyte's File Assassin, but that too told me that it could not delete the file. What's going on?


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Cannot Delete .Iso file.*

Can you take a snapshot of the error when you try to delete the iso for review

Do you have a cd emulator program that the file might be open in?
Do you have a CD Burning program open when you try to delete the file?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Delete .Iso file.*

Are you using magic ISO or any other? Perhaps a virtal cd rom is active.


----------



## origination (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Cannot Delete .Iso file.*

Solved the problem by running in safe mode, sorry for no response from me, I forgot I made the thread. Thanks for your replies, though!


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Delete .Iso file.*

You're welcome if your issue(s) is solved please use the thread tools above and mark the thread as solved.


----------

